# Today and the weekend will be HOT so remember to activate...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

your hot weather protocols, such as turning off lights or using reverse photoperiod so your tank doesn't overheat. Shut curtains and turn on fans. 

It's expected to hit 28-29 C in Burnaby, but feel several degrees hotter due to humidity. Much warmer in the Valley today. Probably not going to last long enough for me to pull my 12000 btu portable air conditioner out of storage, but enough to switch to reverse photoperiod (lights off during heat of day but on during cooler night time hours). 

Stocked up on ice cream and fudgicles for the kids and I to stay cool. Have a good one everyone.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Temperatures in Vancouver, Burnaby and throughout the region will be 30 C & higher for the next three days. Be prepared (or at least prepare your tanks/fish for the heat wave). That's Thursday, Friday & Saturday - temperatures will be hot, hot, hot.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that mean your will be doing a lot of bbq'ing in the next few days?????????????????????mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathy,

I'm hiding in my nice cool home with blinds, windows and doors shut to keep in the cool and keep out the heat. :bigsmile:

Wife & kids going to Maui with my in-laws for a wedding where it'll probably be 35-40 C. Hottest month of the year there so NOT the time or place for me.

Anthony


----------



## brownie17 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi, Anthony!
I was born in the North but I have to live in the South because of working. I can't stand the heat- 22 degrees is optimal for me.
It was very hot in Singapore last week. There is always ice cream and cold orange juice in our fridge for the family, for such cases. 
Our air conditioner broke down at the worst possible time. The aircone service center https://www.socool.sg/ has installed our aircon half year ago, so it turned out to call them under warranty. They changed quickly one broken detail, solved the problem and we were saved from the sweltering heat. 
I do not know how people used to live without air conditioning.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Brownie17,

I'm the opposite. I was born in the south (Malaysia - near equator) but have lived in Metro Vancouver or Sunshine Coast 90% of my life, so I'm acclimated to cool weather too. 18-20 is optimal for me.

Anthony


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

?https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/morning-coffee-72642/


----------

